
Synology replacing user certificates with their own revoked one - fcvarela
Looks like Synology devices are replacing valid certificates installed by users with their own revoked &#x27;synology.com&#x27; one after each reboot.<p>If you have HSTS enabled, the only way to access the NAS is to disable checks which puts you at risk of MITM attacks.
======
fcvarela
FWIW i've just verified this on a DS1019+ running the latest DSM. My
certificate disappeared after rebooting and the default synology one (which I
had deleted) reappeared.

~~~
james_impliu
Same here!

